# General > Music >  Songs that affect you.

## cuddlepop

Music means more than just words;some song's have got that mmmm that gets you thinking.This is mine.Tell Me There's A Heaven
Chris Rea
The little girl she said to me
What are these things that I can see
Each night when I come home from school
When mama calls me in for tea 
On every night a baby dies
And every night a mama cries
What makes those men do what they do
To make the person black and blue

Grandpa say's they're happy now
They sit with god in paradise
With angels wings and still somehow
It makes me feel 
Like ice

Tell me there's a heaven
Tell that it's true
Tell me there's a reason
Why I'm seeing what I do
Tell me there's a heaven
Where all those people go
Tell me that there happy now 
Papa tell me that it's so.

So do I tell her that it's true
That there's a place for me and you
Where hungry children smile and say
We wouldn't have no other way
That every painfull crack of bone
Is a step along the way
That every wrong done is a game plan
To the great and joyfull day
And I'm looking and the father and the son
And I'm looking at the mother and the daughter
And I'm watching them in tears and pain
And I'm watching them suffer
Dont tell that little girl 
Tell me

Tell me there's a heaven...

What's yours?

----------


## zebedy

Biffy Clyro are a big influence on life to me. There music lyrics mean a hell of a lot to me. Reason why i have there logo tattoo'd on my arm. 

Quite recently found a band Called Faulter ( http://myspace.com/faulter )
there lyrics are pritty awesome, favourite one's would have to be October 16th though.

all at once it seemed so easy
the way to make this right
just to let myself feel these things
and say what's on my mind
so i let my guard down
and it seems not for the best
i guess i do the right things
at all the wrong times
and stand to pay the price

cause i waited much too long
or just said something wrong
and i miss you

but you're not giving in
i missed it
and better luck is on my wish list
maybe that's why i'm alive
i'm not giving up on this yet
another time it might be different
if anything that's why i'm alive

if i'd just said something sooner
then maybe this could start
but at the time i couldn't see this coming
or how it'd fall apart
you can slow it down
and you can buy more time
but it comes around
and then you change your mind too late

there's nothing left to say about it now

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Biffy Clyro are a big influence on life to me. There music lyrics mean a hell of a lot to me. Reason why i have there logo tattoo'd on my arm. 
> 
> Quite recently found a band Called Faulter ( http://myspace.com/faulter )
> there lyrics are pritty awesome, favourite one's would have to be October 16th though.
> 
> all at once it seemed so easy
> the way to make this right
> just to let myself feel these things
> and say what's on my mind
> ...


Having known Simon Neil for several years, it's a bit weird to hear people say he's such a big influence on their life. A bit like saying I live my life according to the teachings and insightful posts by Jeid. I played on the same bill as Biffy Clyro once back in the early days - never thought they'd amount to much. Who's laughing now? You may well ask...

----------


## zebedy

oh well they've changed this loon 
all i can say

----------


## loganbiffy

> Having known Simon Neil for several years, it's a bit weird to hear people say he's such a big influence on their life. A bit like saying I live my life according to the teachings and insightful posts by Jeid. I played on the same bill as Biffy Clyro once back in the early days - never thought they'd amount to much. Who's laughing now? You may well ask...


I've listened to them for years now and they are a great band, the best thing probably being their vocal harmonies.
Obviously their musicianship is fantastic, just they are so good at 3-way harmonies.
Each to their own though.

----------


## wifie

Far too many to mention - different songs speak to me at different times!

----------


## Metalattakk

Got to be The Macc Lads for me.

"Beer & Sex & Chips & Gravy" brings a tear to my glass eye, and the subtle nuances of "Fluffy Pup" makes me weep uncontrollably. Tears! Real tears! Tears of Truth!

LOL.

----------


## Sporran

I think one of the most beautiful sad songs ever is "One More Time" written by Richard Marx. Click on the first link to hear Richard singing it, and on the second to hear Laura Pausini's version. Russell Watson also sings it on his new album, "Outside In", but I can't find a sample of that. All three versions are absolutely gorgeous, and I am moved every time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BnSfdk6Cd4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9de7In3zAoM


One More Time

Nothing I must do 
Nowhere I should be 
No one in my life 
To answer to but me

No more candlelight 
No more purple skies 
No one to be near 
As my heart slowly dies

If I could hold you one more time 
like in the days when you where mine 
I'd look at you 'till I was blind 
So you would stay

I'd say a prayer each time you'd smile 
Cradle the moments like a child 
I'd stop the world if only I 
Could hold you one more time

(hmmmmmm)

I've memorized your face 
I know your touch by heart 
Still lost in your embrace 
I'd dream of where you are

[music break]

(hmmm)

If I could hold you one more time 
Like in the days when you were mine 
I'd look at you 'till I was blind 
So you would stay

I'd say a prayer each time you'd smile
Cradle the moments like a child 
I'd stop the world if only I 
Could hold you one more time

----------


## Deemac

Mozart: - Opera: The Magic Flute - Aria: Queen of the night :: 

The very high notes are just sublime in the chorus.

See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqBW_9OjhlA

----------


## Jeemag_USA

There are too many too mention, but I'll just thrown one in for good measure, when it came out the whole feel of it and the lyrics I thought were beautiful.

"Consideration" by *REEF*

The lyrics themself are pretty sparse but its the whole feel of the sing you need to listen to it to know what I mean.

I don't think that kindness is a weakness,
I don't have a problem with compassion,
Tell me what you're thinking?
Would you like to be so high?

Could you give consideration to something that you did not realise?
Would you close your ears to the things you did not believe?

Tell me would you be strong?
Would you be the one to carry on?
Tell me would you be strong?
Would you be one to carry on.

Half don't come here, half don't come here,
Half don't come here, so I do.
It's gonna be alright.

----------


## cuddlepop

Words in songs are wonderfull in their own right but as Jeemag say's by incorporating certain music it makes for one memorable experience.

"Tell me there's a Heaven" is sung to music that has a certain classical feel to it.
Still brings a tear to my eye,even after all these years. ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> Words in songs are wonderfull in their own right but as Jeemag say's by incorporating certain music it makes for one memorable experience.
> 
> "Tell me there's a Heaven" is sung to music that has a certain classical feel to it.
> Still brings a tear to my eye,even after all these years.


Too true, might surprise some poeple but I also think Robbie Williams wrote some fantastic songs on his first couple albums. Angels in particular was a classic!

----------


## K dragon

far far too many to mention. i listen to such a wide scale of music but just to throw one in...

nine inch nails "hurt"

i love all versions.

many should check out the sevendust version

----------


## Ash

the band athlete song wires

reminds me of when my wee one was in hospital

----------


## golach

The Song that effects me, has to be the Proclaimers "Sunshine on Leith", its a very poignant song for me, Leith is now my adopted home, where my sons were brought up, I married a Leither. And no matter where I am when I hear this song, I am back in Leith.
And it is also one of the anthems for my local football team.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKm-iuHSZtQ&feature=related

----------


## Jeemag_USA

> The Song that effects me, has to be the Proclaimers "Sunshine on Leith", its a very poignant song for me, Leith is now my adopted home, where my sons were brought up, I married a Leither. And no matter where I am when I hear this song, I am back in Leith.
> And it is also one of the anthems for my local football team.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKm-i...eature=related


Good one, especially if your from Leith, but its a brilliant song anyway, great ballad!

----------


## stratman

> Got to be The Macc Lads for me.
> 
> "Beer & Sex & Chips & Gravy" brings a tear to my glass eye, and the subtle nuances of "Fluffy Pup" makes me weep uncontrollably. Tears! Real tears! Tears of Truth!
> 
> LOL.


They never moved  me (how could they with lines like "Hey hey with the mac lads we're not a bunch of queers") but they did steel a mixing desk off me.

----------


## goggs1987

loads to mention! ... really impacting album off the top of my head tho would be - 'The Devil And God Are Raging Inside Me' - by Brand New... truely outstanding and under-rated! by far!

----------


## Sporran

This is another beautiful song that touches my heart every time I hear it. "Home" by Michael Bublé.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDQnkYwfNfk


Home 

Another summer day
Has come and gone away
In Paris and Rome
But I wanna go home
Mmmmmmmm

Maybe surrounded by
A million people I
Still feel all alone
I just wanna go home
Oh, I miss you, you know

And Ive been keeping all the letters that I wrote to you
Each one a line or two
Im fine baby, how are you?
Well I would send them but I know that its just not enough
My words were cold and flat
And you deserve more than that

Another aeroplane
Another sunny place
Im lucky I know
But I wanna go home
Mmmm, Ive got to go home

Let me go home
Im just too far from where you are
I wanna come home

And I feel just like Im living someone elses life
Its like I just stepped outside
When everything was going right
And I know just why you could not
Come along with me
'Cause this was not your dream
But you always believed in me

Another winter day has come
And gone away
In even Paris and Rome
And I wanna go home
Let me go home

And Im surrounded by
A million people I
Still feel all alone
Oh, let me go home
Oh, I miss you, you know

Let me go home
Ive had my run
Baby, Im done
I gotta go home
Let me go home
It will all be all right
Ill be home tonight

----------


## Ash

yummy! michael buble! ::

----------


## unicorn

Mine is Celine Dion Immortality
it took me through a tough time

so this is who i am
and this is all i know
and i must choose to live
for all that i can give
the spark that makes the power grow

and i will stand for my dream if i can
symbol of my faith in who i am
but you are my only
and i must follow on the road that lies ahead
and i won't let my heart control my head
but you are my only
and we don't say good bye
and i know what i've got to be

immortality
i make my journey through eternity
i keep the memory of you and me inside

fufill your destiny
is there within the child
my storm will never end
my fate is on the wind
the king of hearts, the joker's wild
but we don't say goodbye
i'll make them all remember me

cause i have found a dream that must come true
every ounce of me must see it through
but you are my only
i'm sorry i don't have a role for love to play
hand over my heart i'll find a way
i will make them give it to me

immortality
there is a vision and a fire in me
i keep the memory of you and me inside
and we don't say goodbye
with all my love for you
and what else we may do
we don't say goodbye

----------


## K dragon

beethoven

moonlight sonata

the full version

----------


## Boozeburglar

Highway to Hell. Makes me want to go out and punch a man.

----------


## Sporran

Another beautiful song that I love is "My Heart Will Go On" by Celine Dion. It's sad, but inspirational at the same time. Here's la belle chanteuse herself, along with scenes from "Titanic", one of my fave movies of all time....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO_vFuzPJvc

----------


## Boozeburglar

Funnily enough, hearing "My Heart Will Go On" makes me want to go out and punch someone too...

----------


## Sporran

Suffering from a touch of pre-Christmas stress, eh, Boozeburglar??  ::   ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

No it is the "I have had one or two sherries and now I think I am devastatingly witty" curse...

----------


## Jeid

Ah... finally, some clever person has edited the title of this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Anne x

> The Song that effects me, has to be the Proclaimers "Sunshine on Leith", its a very poignant song for me, Leith is now my adopted home, where my sons were brought up, I married a Leither. And no matter where I am when I hear this song, I am back in Leith.
> And it is also one of the anthems for my local football team.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKm-i...eature=related


Mr X favourite as well Golach takes him back home

Mine Angels Robbie

----------


## cuddlepop

One of my favourite songs.

"Tell me there's a heaven " by Chris Rea was used I'm sure as a tital track to a film can anyone help me its driving me nuts.

I typed in Auberge,tital of album but nothing of relevence is coming up ::

----------


## Metalattakk

It's not from 'Auberge', it's from 'Road To Hell'. How I know this is beyond my own comprehension.  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

So there was a film called "Road to Hell"  aswell as the album and the music came from the album "Auberge".? :Grin: 

Thanks

----------


## Metalattakk

No idea!! All I know is the song came from the album 'Road To Hell'. Films (well, colour films) I know next to nothing about.  :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A song for the moment.Always changes for me.But the two just now "The Sirens song" This Mortal Coil(Cocteau Twins) and "Uninvited"by the Freemasons.Tomorrow my choices will be different.Ma fave "Book of Brilliant Things"by Simple Minds.

----------


## Wellies

"The Living Years" always have a wee tear when I here that song.

----------


## cuddlepop

> "The Living Years" always have a wee tear when I here that song.


I agree it 's one of those songs that just evokes feelings of sadness.
I love songs that tell stories.

Tom Baxter has jusr released his second album and if its a patch on the first then he'll have me going through every emotion possible ::

----------


## mi16

Dont forget Eric Clapton "tears in heaven" for a tear jerker

----------


## Sporran

> Dont forget Eric Clapton "tears in heaven" for a tear jerker


Yes, it certainly is, mi16. It's a lovely but very poignant song. Eric wrote it 1991 as a tribute to his four year old son Conor, who had died in a tragic accident that year.

----------


## karia

> "The Living Years" always have a wee tear when I here that song.


It kept turning up on supermarket music systems just after my OH's father died..never have I whistled the wrong tune so loudly!

----------


## justine

Mine is "Truely deeply madly" by savage garden.Was played at my wedding, along with michelle,all this time.Both still bring me goosebumps..
Sorry not much of an eric clapton fan....

----------


## ronald.val

There are so many great pieces of music and wonderful lyrics out there, it's difficult to say what affects you the most. 
All depends on the mood of the moment, happy, sad, melancholy, whatever, but Eva Cassidy's - "Fields of Gold" is beautiful.

----------


## Sporran

Eva Cassidy had such a hauntingly beautiful voice - I have been moved by many of her songs. I love her version of "Fields of Gold" too, as well as "Songbird" and "Over the Rainbow". Her tragic, premature death was a great loss to the music world!

----------


## nikki

I have a very diverse taste is music, I love any kind.
This may be different from most suggestions here but my happy song (and the song that makes me feel inspired in a way) is "Through The Fire and Flames" by Dragonforce. Alot of people say all their songs sound the same, but the combination of the melody and lyrics always manage to make me smile.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Another one for me is "Inbetween Days" by the Cure.I wisnae a big Cure fan but I liked this song.Cos the lyrics had a sadness to it,but the music was quite chirpy.

----------


## ronald.val

" I Find Your Love" by Beth Nielsen Chapman is another that I like a lot. It was played at the funeral of the father of my friend and certainly brings a tear every time I hear it.   :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2GDG1sNHJE

----------


## Julia

Annie's Song by John Denver 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ

Vincent (Starry Starry Night) by Don McLean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkvLq0TYiwI

these always make me cry  :Frown:

----------


## Invisible

Numb by Linkin Park speaks to me not to go into too much detail but my dad seems to be over critical and wanted me to be a farmer and ever since i turned by back on this he has been less supportive.

"I'm tired of being what you want me to be
Feeling so faithless lost under the surface
Don't know what you're expecting of me
Put under the pressure of walking in your shoes
Every step that I take is another mistake to you

Can't you see that you're smothering me
Holding too tightly afraid to lose control
Cause everything that you thought I would be
Has fallen apart right in front of you

And I know
I may end up failing too
But I know
You were just like me with someone disappointed in you

I've become so numb I can't feel you there
Become so tired so much more aware
I'm becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

I'm tired of being what you want me to be"

Now im working full time in a job he doesnt want me to have, I resort to this song. At least i know im not alone.

----------


## kellogs

A song that effects me the most is you raise me up by Westlife

you raise me up
westlife

When I am down and, oh my soul, so weary;
When troubles come and my heart burdened be;
Then, I am still and wait here in the silence,
Until you come and sit awhile with me. 
You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be. 
[Instrumental break] 
You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be. 
You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be. 
You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A song that affects me is 'Airwave' by Rank One.It has no lyrics,just a ground wicked thumping beat that took both guys and lassies on the dancefloor.10 years after rave was suppossed to be dead.Rave isnae dead its just in hibernation.Same as there's not been a decent heavy metal band in years.The Verve have come out of hibernation and their back..........come on gents show us what ye have. :Grin:

----------


## Metalattakk

> Same as there's not been a decent heavy metal band in years.


LOL! Did you just throw that in to start a riot, or what?

I'd suggest that if you haven't heard a decent new heavy metal band in years, you've not been searching too hard.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> LOL! Did you just throw that in to start a riot, or what?
> 
> I'd suggest that if you haven't heard a decent new heavy metal band in years, you've not been searching too hard.


So give me a heavy metal band then Mr Metalattak,that has appeared then?

----------


## Metalattakk

Do your own searching! I'm not gonna do all your hard work for you!


(Freedom Call, Hammerfall, Dream Evil, Folkearth, Avantasia, Kamelot, Avenged Sevenfold, Blind Guardian, Elvenking - have all released albums recently that have been of a very high standard. IMHO of course. Hell, even Iron Maiden's last album was brilliant. Where have you been, Cedric?)

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Do your own searching! I'm not gonna do all your hard work for you!
> 
> 
> (Freedom Call, Hammerfall, Dream Evil, Folkearth, Avantasia, Kamelot, Avenged Sevenfold, Blind Guardian, Elvenking - have all released albums recently that have been of a very high standard. IMHO of course. Hell, even Iron Maiden's last album was brilliant. Where have you been, Cedric?)


All copycats.Heavy metal is dead.The Pc crowd has turned it into Hard Rock.Look at Bruce Dickinsons face as he sings "Run to the Hills",cos he could see for himself what would happen?

----------


## Metalattakk

> All copycats.Heavy metal is dead.The Pc crowd has turned it into Hard Rock.Look at Bruce Dickinsons face as he sings "Run to the Hills",cos he could see for himself what would happen?


Seriously, you don't have a clue what you're talking about.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Seriously, you don't have a clue what you're talking about.


About what?Sitting with a group over a pint with a different music perspective to myself.I have my music,ye have yours.I wrote a post and ye nit-picked one bit.I take it ye wernae a raver then.Take a look at The Prodigys"Music for the jilted generation"album cover wi the boy cutting the ropes wi a knife for the rope bridge to the rave to stop the polis getting across ,How more heavy metal can ye get.

----------


## Metalattakk

I refer the honourable gentleman to my answer of a few moments ago.

*sigh*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> I refer the honourable gentleman to my answer of a few moments ago.
> 
> *sigh*


Why?Cos the song that affects ye most in this thread was by the Macc Lads.Well thanks to a pal o mine,ma music goes through all,As the Macc Lads once sang"I've spilt more beer doon ma waistcoat than ye've sucked tonight".So what song does affect ye.For me there's loads.

----------


## Metalattakk

'Supped', not 'sucked'.

And yeah, there are loads for me too. Too many to mention, to be honest.

I'll point you in the direction of the song that inspired my signature - Iron Maiden - Prowler.

I still don't understand your blasé statement that heavy metal is dead.

Remember Neville Chamberlain, coming down those aeroplane steps waving that white bit of paper? Well, that was the last time someone was as wrong as you've just been.

----------


## Boozeburglar

ACDC Ride On always moves me.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> 'Supped', not 'sucked'.
> 
> And yeah, there are loads for me too. Too many to mention, to be honest.
> 
> I'll point you in the direction of the song that inspired my signature - Iron Maiden - Prowler.
> 
> I still don't understand your blasé statement that heavy metal is dead.
> 
> Remember Neville Chamberlain, coming down those aeroplane steps waving that white bit of paper? Well, that was the last time someone was as wrong as you've just been.


 :: So it shows it was from memory and not 'searched'.Sorry ma pal,but folk I speak to say Rave is Dead,and heavy metal is dead.As long as we think what we think,it might stand a chance.

----------


## Jeid

It's all opinions, you think Metal is dead, which in your opinion it is. However, I side with Metalattakk. Metal isn't dead... it's just gone underground again. Get your spade out and dig for it. Metal is very much alive...

----------


## Metalattakk

> Sorry ma pal,but folk I speak to say Rave is Dead,and heavy metal is dead.As long as we think what we think,it might stand a chance.


The folk you speak to are wrong. Music genres and styles just do not die.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> The folk you speak to are wrong. Music genres and styles just do not die.


They do die.Its us that just keeps them awake.And one day they return.Look to ma post that ye nit picked from....hibernation.

----------


## Metalattakk

For those that follow the genre, the genre does not die. What is your definition of 'alive' in that case? Heavily promoted in the mainstream media perhaps? That doesn't mean a thing, to be honest.

Go on, name a genre that has died.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> For those that follow the genre, the genre does not die. What is your definition of 'alive' in that case? Heavily promoted in the mainstream media perhaps? That doesn't mean a thing, to be honest.
> 
> Go on, name a genre that has died.


Punk.It had its day.Green Day say their punk.Aye right.The Clash,IMHO,were the best punk band,but sold out to commercialism.But it only takes one band.I love U2,the punk era,for their music.The same line up from 1978.They've had their ups and downs but their still there....together.

----------


## Metalattakk

Punk certainly isn't dead, and using Green Day as an analogy is plainly short-sighted at the very least. Jesus, they even have a 9-minute song on their last album - that's not punk! LOL!

New punk bands include the likes of The Living End and NOFX, amongst many others.

As I said, musical genres don't die. We still have country and western, we still have baroque classical and we still have jazz/fusion.

As long as someone is playing it and someone is listening, it lives.

----------


## Jeid

Most bands sell out to commercialism. U2 certainly did... which is unfortunate for the whole world.

EDIT: The Living End!!! NICE! Quality band Metalattakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Punk certainly isn't dead, and using Green Day as an analogy is plainly short-sighted at the very least. Jesus, they even have a 9-minute song on their last album - that's not punk! LOL!
> 
> New punk bands include the likes of The Living End and NOFX, amongst many others.
> 
> As I said, musical genres don't die. We still have country and western, we still have baroque classical and we still have jazz/fusion.
> 
> As long as someone is playing it and someone is listening, it lives.


Punk is dead.Live with it.It was in its time and place.When the Sex Pistols swore on the telly it died.Cos the British public thought"They cannot sell us the music so they use PR".Pish!!!If ye have a good CD,full of rich songs I'll buy it.

----------


## Metalattakk

Cedric: Aren't you just becoming as short-sighted as those 'people you've been speaking to' of yours who were saying that rave was dead?

Pot, kettle, black.

 :Grin:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Cedric: Aren't you just becoming as short-sighted as those 'people you've been speaking to' of yours who were saying that rave was dead?
> 
> Pot, kettle, black.


But rave isnae dead.Cos I have ma songs that make ma legs work as though they are on clockwork.The same as Johnny Rotten can sing to me like it was yesterday.The genres are dead in the business today but not in me.Would I lose ma music to anyone.No chance.I paid ma pound for the music.Ye still cannae beat a live band.

----------


## Jeid

Lets all be fair, was rave music ever alive?

"ye still cannae beat a live band"

Is that why you love rave music so much  ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Most bands sell out to commercialism. U2 certainly did... which is unfortunate for the whole world.
> 
> EDIT: The Living End!!! NICE! Quality band Metalattakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Of course U2 sold out to commercialism.Larry Mullen Jr saw Thin Lizzy on Top of the Pops and said "I would like to do that".He did.Not bad for a young biy putting a note up on a noticeboard.Why is it unfortunate for the whole world?Cos the music they have given is immense.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Lets all be fair, was rave music ever alive?
> 
> "ye still cannae beat a live band"
> 
> Is that why you love rave music so much


Naw,what I love about rave music is because there's no band in sight.Its ye against the DJ.He has his skills and shows ye his music physique,to try and burn ye out on the dancefloor.Jeid,music is sometimes more than being able to play a guitar.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Naw,what I love about rave music is because there's no band in sight.Its ye against the DJ.


I see a noon duel here. Staring each other in the eyes, first to draw wins. Cold steely nerves and the burn of hot lead. Honour in death.

Honestly though, is there room in music for any more Gunslingers?  :: 




> Jeid,music is sometimes more than being able to play a guitar.


Sometimes perhaps. But not often. A musical arranger (such as your DJ) cannot be compared to a virtuoso musician, for example.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> I see a noon duel here. Staring each other in the eyes, first to draw wins. Cold steely nerves and the burn of hot lead. Honour in death.
> 
> Honestly though, is there room in music for any more Gunslingers? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes perhaps. But not often. A musical arranger (such as your DJ) cannot be compared to a virtuoso musician, for example.


Rubbish.Ye take yer music for what ye enjoy.Whether it be a guy on  recorder or a guy with a disc.I like both and ye both cannae take that.So welcome to ma sounds,cos I enjoy what ye don't.

----------


## Metalattakk

Each to his own, I suppose.

In this case, it's a bit like comparing Chaucer or Twain with an amazon.com review of their books, _and preferring to only read the review_.

This is my opinion though, and you are free to do and think what you want, just as I am free to think what I want about your choices.

----------


## Jeid

> Jeid,music is sometimes more than being able to play a guitar.


Don't be stupid... no it's not!  :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Each to his own, I suppose.
> 
> In this case, it's a bit like comparing Chaucer or Twain with an amazon.com review of their books, _and preferring to only read the review_.
> 
> This is my opinion though, and you are free to do and think what you want, just as I am free to think what I want about your choices.


A reviewist.Ye think I'm a reviewist.One song,"Bedshaped".

----------


## Metalattakk

Sorry, I have no idea what a 'reviewist' is. Please explain.

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Sorry, I have no idea what a 'reviewist' is. Please explain.


A 'reviewist',is somebody who relies on somebody else's review of a topic.Ye don't know "Bedshaped".So ye have a sorry dig at me.The thread was "What songs affect you",one of mine is "Bedshaped"

----------


## Boozeburglar

The Sex Pistols were a Rock N Roll Band, Punk was over by 1973.

Metal has never and will never die, it is just classified differently.

U2 were great up to 1980, they are one of the crassest commercial enterprises in music lately.

The Clash again were a great Rock Band, and NEVER sold out, what a lot of tripe!

This from a guy who reckons J Fatts sweep picks, for Gds Sake!

 :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

Ah right. No, that's not what I'm accusing you of at all.

What I am saying is that rave music is simply the same as taking someone else's work and reinventing it slightly, and then presenting it as your own work and having it accepted as such. (On reflection it's a poor analogy, I confess..!  :Wink: )

The DJ can never be classed the same as the virtuoso musician. There is no comparison whatsoever.

OK, you might enjoy and appreciate the DJ and 'his' music. But it's not the same as listening to Segovia or Zappa or Beck (for instance). They were/are innovators, true musical geniuses and creators. They used their own instruments, their own imaginations and were limited _only_ by their own imaginations.

I'm afraid I don't think anyone can say the same of any DJ.

----------


## Metalattakk

> This from a guy who reckons J Fatts sweep picks, for Gds Sake!



Ah right, I remember now. I suddenly realise I'm fighting a losing battle with this guy. Time to move on....  :Wink:

----------


## obiron

taking the thread back to the original after being hi-jacked just now im liking knights of cydonia but normally the tunes which does affect is one day at a time and distant drums minds me of my grandad.

----------


## the second coming

eclectic mix here:

one to another - charlatans, heard it first time in my car when i was really hacked off, and shortly before the late great rob collins died. and I played it at the end of my wedding.

hurt - covered by johny cash, a fitting tribute

beautiful day - 3 colours red, bought the cassette single for my wife http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGq7j8KuTDE

you are here - the candyskins, always listen to it to get confidence

when we where young - whipping boy, they rock and they slag off bono, song makes me cry for my youth again. worth a listen just to tick off all the naughty things you did as a kid!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_cNkf9dnbA

fear - ian brown, simple lyrics, word says it all http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgI1ovaYrl4

so what - anti nowhere league, when im rebelling 

in a room - dodgy, closest a drummer has ever got to keith moon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWy3Q-eQaOk

and finally - 'behind blue eyes' or 'who are you' by the who. I always loved the mod idea when I was young and now I realise how silly I was trying to be different like all my mates but the music just kicked ass. :: 

"we are the mods, we are the mods, we are, we are, we are the mods"

----------


## WeeRob

> Ah right. No, that's not what I'm accusing you of at all.
> 
> What I am saying is that rave music is simply the same as taking someone else's work and reinventing it slightly, and then presenting it as your own work and having it accepted as such. (On reflection it's a poor analogy, I confess..! )
> 
> The DJ can never be classed the same as the virtuoso musician. There is no comparison whatsoever.
> 
> OK, you might enjoy and appreciate the DJ and 'his' music. But it's not the same as listening to Segovia or Zappa or Beck (for instance). They were/are innovators, true musical geniuses and creators. They used their own instruments, their own imaginations and were limited _only_ by their own imaginations.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't think anyone can say the same of any DJ.


Dear oh dear hang the DJ eh?

Know ye these names: Yoda, Shadow, Cut Chemist, Coldcut, Grandmaster Flash, James Murphy, Erol Alkan........

All a little easier on the ears than ol' Zappa!  :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

> Most bands sell out to commercialism. U2 certainly did... which is unfortunate for the whole world.
> 
> EDIT: The Living End!!! NICE! Quality band Metalattakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


U2 sell out....I have never read such pooh in a long time lol lol lol..what does sell out mean exactly, within the context of your "metal is not dead..underground etc" it would seem that you suggest that as U2 are mainstream / overground succesful ( and metal being underground is not mainstream ) they are a sell out and metal aint ie the purism of metal as an art form. U2 charted from day 1 with album number 1 ( Boy ) and everything they did has charted, usually big time hence mainstream success. Bands dont sell out they either sell or they are dropped..and every band has to compromise, as in life, to continue..those who dont become "underground" slevered over by people who convince themselves that only they ( the elite minority ) get it !!! the reality being that the vast majority dont want it near them..discuss !!

----------

